# USB Keyboard supported for Android Pattern Unlock?



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Might be a bit of an odd question...But would it be possible to use a USB keyboard to actually initiate a pattern unlock?

Reason I ask is my friend broke her phone, a galaxy nexus. I've been researching like crazy and have come to the conclusion that there is no way to recover the data (her pics/files/music) with other means. The phone is still functional and runs but the screen/digitizer is busted. I can use a MHL adapter and get it to post onto a screen/tv, so I know it's still functional. Phone still sends notification sounds and boots normally. I was hoping I could use the numpad or something considering the lock screen is three rows and three columns just like a standard keyboards numpad. The galaxy nexus does support USB OTG which I've tested with a usb mouse and know it will work, but can't use that and the MHL adapter at the same time so unlocking blind is difficult, also considering I can't actually see if the mouse is working on the unlock screen makes it difficult (Although the red optical light on the mouse is on so I guess it's working correctly).

But just to let you guys know, USB debugging is disabled on her phone otherwise I would just ADB it, phone is stock, unrooted, and bootloader is locked, so I can't even boot to a temp CWM via fastboot since it's locked, and unlocking it would wipe the phone. It seems the Stock Recovery on android doesn't support ADB so that's a bust too. As you can see, tight predicament.

Any advices or ideas would be appreciated...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You can unlock with the Google account's password after enough failed attempts, but I don't know if you can fail without the touchscreen working. Maybe try to use the mouse blind, assuming it shows up on the lockscreen, to fail enough times that you can just type in the gmail password.


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Problem with that is after you fail enough you have to choose another lockscreen pattern as well after the gmail login/password...which makes it difficult. I've actually tried doing that exactly to no success thus far...Gonna keep trying though, if anyone has any other advice, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Kamrooz (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm, If I actually wipe/data factory reset or unlock the bootloader on this phone to the same effect of wiping the data...Could I actually use data recovery software to recover the files? Considering how a hard disk as well ad flash storage still actually holds the data there, would it be the same with a factory reset/bootloader unlock?..


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Recovery software isn't going to work via MTP. MTP does not hand the raw filesystem over to your PC but rather your PC asks your phone to do operations. In that way, the media is never out of the phone's control.


----------

